# Using black, white and 18% grey cards in LR



## rjalex (Oct 28, 2010)

Dear friends,
the 18% target is the natural match to LR's white balance eyedropper tool but my target also has a black and a white point targets.

What is the easiest or better way of using these targets in LR ???

TIA
Bob


----------



## tzalman (Oct 28, 2010)

Holding Alt down, move the Exposure slider until the white patch becomes white and then back off to the left to the point where the white disappears and you have an all black field. Then, again holding down the Alt key, move the Black slider until the black patch starts to show as black against a white field.
This procedure makes the white point just below clipping and the black point with slight black clipping (which ensures a rich black).


----------



## rjalex (Oct 28, 2010)

Tov toda Tzalman.

Bob


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 28, 2010)

This video might expand your usage of a target device: http://www.youtube.com/user/FleetingGlimpseImage#p/u/5/GgDhli1RZb4


----------



## rjalex (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks a lot for the great video Rikk !!!


----------



## rjalex (Oct 29, 2010)

Rikk just a question. Not having a cube like the one you use in your video, I assume my simple black card behaves like the "dark" (not black) underside of the cube and unlike the circular "light trap" of the cube, right ?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, that is reasonable to assume.


----------



## harringg (Oct 29, 2010)

[quote author=RikkFlohr link=topic=11429.msg76837#msg76837 date=1288272937]
This video might expand your usage of a target device: http://www.youtube.com/user/FleetingGlimpseImage#p/u/5/GgDhli1RZb4
[/quote]

Thanks for that link. I've just started shooting studio portraits and RAW, and saw your video and ordered a SpyderCube. Powerful tool. And knowing how to use it in LR is the reason I got one.


----------

